# Hamstrings



## ladyt25 (21 October 2008)

Can horses pull theirs and if so what treatment/rehab would be needed?

I think my horse has done 'something' muscular to his hindleg. He went off a couple of months ago, just landing disunited after jumping and generally not feeling right. He has been treated by a McTimoney guy who said he was very sore down just one side and was swinging on hind leg outwards.

He has since been a lot better but i had a jumping lesson on saturday and the following day he was out for a steady hack but seemed wrong behind in trot. I am sure he's pulled something and we are having another physio treatment next week. We have been told previously that he is quite tight in his hamstrings.

Has anyone experienced anything similar - are there any exercises that will help? Do they need to be made to 'work' through it or is it better to let them rest?

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## rubyred (21 October 2008)

They can pull their hamstrings but they can also pull a lot of other things behind! 
If the muscle is torn rest is required. Typically the horse takes a shorter stride with the pulled hamstring. I would say rest is unlikely to make anything dramatically worse until you get a diagnosis whereas work might. Depends how lame and whether he has any other medical reason to be kept in work.
Sorry, not being much help am I!


----------



## ladyt25 (21 October 2008)

He isn't lame as such just seems reluctant to reach quite as far forward with the near hind which makes me suspect it is somewhere higher up. I think I am going to wait to see what this 2nd physio says. I think he's overstretched it in the jumping lesson (although we weren't doing anything huge just more exercises really).

He doesn't need to be kept in work it just means he won't be doing anything in turn for his feed! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Just concerned now as am unable to exercise him during the week now as is too dark (we don't have a school) so not sure how to strengthen the area. Think I'll end up turning to horse massage myself!


----------



## rubyred (21 October 2008)

Sounds very possible its hamstrings. Maybe your physio could show you some stretches to help keep things supple when you can't work him.


----------



## ElvisandTilly (21 October 2008)

I have just had a physio out to my gelding who is doing something similar with his back legs. (see my previous postings re back end not following front). The physio thinks he has pulled a ligament/muscle in his nearside hind hip area (she did name it but can't remember!) and is walking like he is to compensate for the pain. She says he'll have either slipped or been doing acrobatic antics in the field to do it!

She treated him today and has advised complete box rest and 10 mins max walk out in a straight line daily as he could do more damage.

She is coming again in 2 weeks time and in the meantime vets are coming to do a complete lameness work up to confirm the area of pain and to make sure nothing else going on. My vets were the first port of call and they referred me to the physio and they are all working together to get him right. 

I'd have him checked out by vet and work together with your physio as exercise may do more damage than good if its complete rest that he needs.

Hope you get him sorted as its very worrying when there is nothing obvious going on! Good Luck.x


----------



## ladyt25 (21 October 2008)

Well, the vet saw him a few weeks ago and checked him then as he'd been lame with an abscess in his foot (why do we have horses again??!). I think having soreness in his back and then this foot abscess has not helped as he'll have been trying to avoid pain in all areas!

After physio treatment he's been a lot better. He is out 24/7 at the moment but will be coming in at nights from the weekend. Am hoping box rest won't be necessary but will see what physio says and if she cannot pinpoint any specific area then may resort to the vet!

From the way he's going i am convinced it's a muscle strain - it's not unusual for him to do stupid things - he's injured himself before crawling under a fence (he's 16hh but evidently thinks he's a pony!).

Thanks for the advice. Think I'll leave him to toddle round his field til physio comes.


----------



## MrsMozart (22 October 2008)

I know I'm paranoid, but a full vet work up! Sorry to be a doom, but as I said, I'm now paranoid 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Hope it gets good soon. Hugs.


----------



## dozzie (23 October 2008)

My horse injured her hamstring and sacroiliac.
She wasnt lame. The physio gave me exercises to do and showed me how to massage it myself.

I keep an eye on it all the time and massage now if she is not feeling right or if it feels knotty.


----------



## bearferret (5 November 2008)

My mare has tight hamstrings, diagnosed by the McTimoney specialist. I have to pull each leg in turn. Like when you have put on the girth and are pulling the front leg, but more extreme. It does seem to be helping. I have to pull the hind legs as well.
She was also very tense in her shoulder, with lots of knots so I have to do some flexion of her neck as well. Both sides and down.
The McTimoney specialist is coming back in just over a week to check her out again and see how things are going.
Hope this helps


----------

